# NEED HELP ASAP My Computer Keeps Restarting at Boot Up!



## cbalcombe96 (Dec 2, 2009)

Can anyone help ASAP? My computer which is XP started to restart at bootup. It goes for about 6 seconds then 4 seconds and so on. I bought a new Power Supply 500W and it keeps doing it.  I did it with my old PSU and put a fan there it worked then the next day it did not so thats why i thought it was the PSU Someone help ASAP. I am a student and i need it.:tongue::4-dontkno


----------



## cbalcombe96 (Dec 2, 2009)

please help


----------



## Tosinv (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry you meant it restarts itself even before the you see the desktop. Can you post specs of your build.......


----------



## cbalcombe96 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, before it reaches the desktop. Before the screen responds to the computer being turned on. 3.0 GHZ 1024 MB RAM 256 ATI Graphics ASUS P45800 MX SE Motherboard. DDR Ram by the way


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Might be overheating, if the interval gets shorter. Check to see if the heatsink is mounted totally solid on the cpu, all it takes is one leg loose and it can overheat in seconds, before you get any display. May be worth cleaning off the old paste with 90% isopropyl alcohol and redoing it with a decent thermal paste like Arctic Silver 5, here's their instructions, though it isn't the only method, it does work.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm 

We also need some better specs, complete manufacturer and model of your components, such as the video card and the power supply. Just because it's named "500 watts" doesn't mean that it truly is 500 watts, that's just name. 

Have you been rooting around in the case much? Case shorts can cause restart behaviour as well. 

Check your cpu heatsink, post complete specs, then see if anything strikes a chord.
I'd probably bench it and rebuild it from scratch, if that works.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html 

And, of course, before doing anything else, clear your cmos.


----------



## cbalcombe96 (Dec 2, 2009)

This power supply is off ebay, http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BN-500W-ATX-...iewItemQQptZAU_Components?hash=item3a55610e13 and yes i have been playing around with it trying to fix it and putting new graphics and other upgrades.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's basically a 200 watt power supply, but let's be generous and call it a 250. You'll notice the label in the link you provided. It has one 12 volt rail with an output of 17 amps. That is 204 watts, anything more than onboard video will be a strain. Of course, we don't know what you have for a video card.
See if you can borrow a decent supply, more suited to your graphics card, see if that helps with the issue.


----------



## cbalcombe96 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank You All. I did fix the problem. I changed my fan covering the intel chip and it worked! It must of kept overheating after a few seconds. That explaines why it keeps turning off after a few seconds. Thank You for helping me. If you post in any more post please keep in mind the intel chip fan because well that fixed me.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Of course we keep it in mind, that's why I mentioned to you four days ago.


----------

